

IPhone Applications in Python - bootload
http://www.saurik.com/id/5

======
thorax
I love to see this stuff, but, as far as I've read, Apple's not going to let
you ever publish such things on iTunes.

~~~
KB
I haven't read too deep into the Apple guidelines yet for writing and
distributing iPhone apps. Could you expand on why Apple wouldn't allow an app
written using something other than Obj-C to be distributed through iTunes?

I've been learning Obj-C, but naturally if I could use a language I already
know, I could avoid a huge learning curve and get right into creating an app.

~~~
hobbs
[http://blog.mozilla.com/rob-sayre/2008/03/06/apple-bans-
fire...](http://blog.mozilla.com/rob-sayre/2008/03/06/apple-bans-firefox-
spidermonkey-lisp-lua-ruby-python-rhino-java-opera-gcc/)

"No interpreted code may be downloaded and used in an Application except for
code that is interpreted and run by Apple's Published APIs and builtin
interpreter(s)… An Application may not itself install or launch other
executable code by any means, including without limitation through the use of
a plug-in architecture, calling other frameworks, other APIs or otherwise."

~~~
Tichy
I don't think it applies here - the python apps don't download python code and
then execute it, they are bundled with it (or the python compiles, I don't
know).

~~~
hobbs
"An Application may not ... launch other executable code by any means"

This wording, taken at face value, means that you can't deploy a Python app.
Assuming that the CPython interpreter would be the "Application" that is
written using the iPhone SDK, then that Application would not be permitted to
launch other executable code (i.e., your .py or .pyc files).

In fact, Sun has backpedaled on its plan to port Java to the iPhone because of
this restriction: <http://www.ericklein.com/2008/03/btw-i-love-apple.html>

~~~
Tichy
Can't wait for a decent open source phone to hit the market...

